# Introducing "Kip"...he's coming home this week!



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I'm so excited I can barely stand it! At last, I have found my own special pup! He is a creme smooth coat male and 7 months old. He is AKC and from Champion Mom and Dad. He missed being a show dog by one undescended testicle--LOL. 
I had such a good time with him at the Breeder's house. The "name game" is really a tough thing, isn't it? I settled on Kip. It's easy to say and, well, a little name for a little dog...
Kip will be coming home Friday. I will try to post some pics below.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Awww he is soo cute.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

he's so beautiful...you know we need more pictures!!......


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Nana4u said:


> he's so beautiful...you know we need more pictures!!......


I'm posting an album on my profile page.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG!!! He is one gorgeous little dog. Congrats!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so excited for you! Kip is a darling name. He is very beautiful! I love his face and expression. How lucky for you to get him!! Post more pictures when you get him home! And tell us all about him. 

Brodysmom


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, he's precious. You're so lucky.


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

Gorgeous! I LOVE him!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Congratulations! He is absolutely adorable. Well lucky for you, he had that pesky undescended testicle!! Fate has a funny way of working sometimes! I can't wait to see many more pics of your sweet Kip as he grows into the handsome boy I know he will.


----------



## mggy91au (Jan 2, 2009)

Absolutely adorable!!! Huey missed out on being a show dog for the same reason. Poor little rejected thing  ......but it is to our advantage and he will make a wonderful pet just like our Huey (who has NO testicles now.)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

what a cutie! he looks so sad though


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh wow he is absolutely gorgeous!! He looks like my Holle but as a smooth coat


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

so cute!
congras to you on your furbaby


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

mggy91au said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Huey missed out on being a show dog for the same reason. Poor little rejected thing  ......but it is to our advantage and he will make a wonderful pet just like our Huey (who has NO testicles now.)


Yes, isn't it wonderful for us that they had this little "defect"


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

mggy91au said:


> Absolutely adorable!!! Huey missed out on being a show dog for the same reason. Poor little rejected thing  ......but it is to our advantage and he will make a wonderful pet just like our Huey (who has NO testicles now.)



So does this mean that only studs can compete at show? Is that because the major point of show is points awarded for conformation with the goal being to pass those lines down to other generations?

I find it a little sad that altered pups can't show, and a little humorous that even their testicles must judged according to standard. LOL


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Kip is so cute, perfect name.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Kip is so cute, perfect name.


thanks. You would not believe the lists of names I went through (including all of the name threads here on Chi-Ppl). It was *very* difficult to choose. I thought he was going to be: Tyler, then Dillon, then maybe Geoffrey...but, Kip just seemed to be right for him. I think it's easier to find your pup than to find its name!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

My he is FABULOUS! Congratuations!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

he is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my heavens, Kip is gorgeous! Lucky you and congratulations!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I love him and his name. Congratulations he is a stunner.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

What a handsome fella! Congrats!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Awww he's precious


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great looking pup for sure.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

Awww, he's beautiful! What a little sweetheart.


----------

